# Mentioning muay thai in my CV?



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok so I am writing my CV for a job interview on monday and was wondering wether it could be seen as hinderance by stating I do muay thai as one of my interests.

On one hand it can show that i have dicipline and like to keep my self active, but on the flip side the wrong person my see it in a bad light.

However there may be some jobs where it may be relevent to refer to doing a sport.

But I think i will just mention that i have a keen interest in martial art to be on the safe side.

Anybody had any problems like this??? or got any more thoughts on the matter.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

What job is if for?


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

tbh mate, I use "Martial Arts" but added Thai Boxing at the end as it is much easier for someone to understand who isn't familiar with it. feel free to copy, paste and edit.

I am a very active person with a big interest in diet, nutrition, exercise and sports particularly Martial Arts, Football and Basketball. I have recently returned from travelling in Thailand where I accomplished one of my goals of training and competing in Thai Boxing.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

No point putting it as a past time unless you do it or have done it competitively.

Your interests need to show anything about you out of your professional life that presents a personal quality.

Saying you do muay thai and you practice it isnt effective as saying, you pactice and compete in muay thai.

When you say you compete, it just means youre competitive and the employer can see you have a desire to win and do something to make it happen (after all, no one competes with the aim of losing (i mean, announced losing, not losing as in losing by not learning)).

edited: LS statement is on point, just add, you won as well. *Everyone likes winner baby.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

I go along the lines of self-disicpline, dedication, and that ive kept at it for years. not the fighting part, as they wont want you taking days off, or coming in battered and bruised.


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Its for a teaching job in Hong kong so thinking about it they will understand it more opposed to someone in the UK.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes definitley then, i would put it in brackets, with martial arts


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

I have read a lot of CV's for positions and also had to apply for a number of positions myself last year and was advised against mentioning it by recruitment consultants.

Because I've been into martial arts for years, I have always seen it as a positive thing on an application but many less enlightened indivdiuals will assume you are either a nut case or that you will be constantly off work with injuries. Just as a suggestion you could mention a keen interest in keeping fit and then if you get to interview you could explain in more detail in a really positive light.

All that said I think it also depends on what type of job you are going for as well, I was looking for senior management positions. If you wanted to apply for a sports coach position for example then it would be really relevent to have the sports interests in more detail.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:good:thumb

Agree 100% with the above and could have wrote the same post word for word - I've trained since aged 10 - I'm 36 this July - I always write interested in keeping fit, then if you make it to an interview you then get to put it across (if they ask) in a good enthusiastic (I'm not a nutter type way :laugh.

I always assume people know nothing about martial arts (an most people think they know but do not re most disciplines), put yourself in their shoe's if you know nothing (apart from Bruce Lee and seeing some UFC) would you want a skin headed tattoo'd nut case walking into work covered in bruises and ready to butt someone over the conference table???? - I know this is an extreme point of view but most people say to me you don't look like you box/fight (add appropriate here), They always expect a massive bloke who makes themselves know whereever they go - most men respect it - most women think your a thug!....ubtil they get to speak to you about it and find out your reasons and get to know you.


----------

